# northern lights on Friday



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/northern_lights_viewing_condit/33834457

Just in case anyone is out camping on Friday night.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll have to watch for that, I will be camping in the Uintas and hopefully not freeze my tail off.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

When I was a kid we saw the northern lights while waiting for my dads friend to go duck hunting. It was a rare sight to see here in Utah.


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

Last night on the North Slope of Alaska.


----------

